# EcoTech announces Quiet Drive (QD) pumps



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

> [Ecotech Marine's new QuietDrive is not just a new pump, or a new controller, but a completely new way to drive brushless DC motors which is going to revolutionize the way that users experience their Vortech pumps. The promise of QuietDrive means that the whole line of Vortech pumps from the newest to the oldest will all now be operating so silently that you won't even believe they are running, even at full power or in pulse modes.
> 
> Read more: http://reefbuilders.com/2015/02/11/...n-dc-motor-performance-silence/#ixzz3RTIMo8uC


Also note that the QD technology is backwards compatible with the EcoSmart line in a number of ways...here is some good info on the scenarios and benefits.

http://ecotechtalk.org/threads/9/

Interesting couple of notes



> ...with a new mode called "Gyre," that replaces the previous "Long Pulse" mode. It will still be able to sync wirelessly to existing wireless models of VorTechs and will still be fully compatible with EcoSmart Live via ReefLink. For Neptune Apex owners however, note that QuietDrive will still be not compatible with WXM on the release date.


Documentation and user manuals anyone?
http://www.advancedaquarist.com/blog/QD_Information_Packet.pdf/at_download/file

MP10
http://www.advancedaquarist.com/blog/MP10wQD.pdf/at_download/file
MP40
http://www.advancedaquarist.com/blog/MP40wQD.pdf/at_download/file
MP60
http://www.advancedaquarist.com/blog/MP60wQD.pdf/at_download/file


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

for $500 (mp40) they should have been quiet in the first place lol


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Flexin5 said:


> for $500 (mp40) they should have been quiet in the first place lol


Maybe the luck of the draw, but mine has been quiet as long as I keep up with the maintenance. Matter of fact, I just came home and one of the mp10's was making a bit of noise.. Took me two minutes to pop off the wet side, take it apart and clean with plain old water. Popped it back on and problem solved, just like 99% of the time 

Long and short, I'm happy that there is an upgrade path for what I already own.


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

for real.
im tempted to try the maxspec gyre 130


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm sure were going to see allot of MP40s on the market soon.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

PaulF757 said:


> I'm sure were going to see allot of MP40s on the market soon.


Well, for ~$100 you can get the controller upgrade and get noise reduction and Increased efficiency...


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

fury165 said:


> Maybe the luck of the draw, but mine has been quiet as long as I keep up with the maintenance. Matter of fact, I just came home and one of the mp10's was making a bit of noise.. Took me two minutes to pop off the wet side, take it apart and clean with plain old water. Popped it back on and problem solved, just like 99% of the time
> 
> Long and short, I'm happy that there is an upgrade path for what I already own.


I think mine just needs a clean. on the to do list for tonight lol


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

So how long til jebao makes 'their' version for less than a quarter of the price, lol


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

kookie_guy said:


> So how long til jebao makes 'their' version for less than a quarter of the price, lol


You mean Jecod? That is Jebao's new name... Jebao ECO Design. They change their names as fast as their product lineup


----------

